# Oh come on already!!!!



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

Toepincher and I gave each other a month off to trap last year, I think we'll do the same again this year. That is one of the perks of being self employed. We will probably have to hire some more help at the shop though. You don't have much going on that time of year do ya Dennis?:lol: We will even let ya wear your pink dress to work.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I have 120 mb550 ready to go and 100 Sc no3's ready to go. About a ton of waxed dirt. Are we ready to discipline your hubby Melinda? Should we give him a two week head start? 

Griff

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## coolhandluke (Oct 23, 2011)

where do you guys buy your used traps. or do you just buy new? I have been looking in my area and haven't found hardly anything, I ran across a deal a little while ago, but nothing since, I have been scrounging ebay.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

SODL! HEEHEELARIOUS! 

I don't know how either of you two can carry out any of that with all the stand up requests that you two must get. 

Just remember, he who laughs last thinks slowest, smart arses.

Remember also, I picked the 5 critter groups for a reason. 

Half of being smart is knowing what you're dumb at. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

coolhandluke said:


> where do you guys buy your used traps. or do you just buy new? I have been looking in my area and haven't found hardly anything, I ran across a deal a little while ago, but nothing since, I have been scrounging ebay.


Scan craigslist daily, if not hourly. Then, when you find what you want, drop everything to beat Joe R. to the deal. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> SODL! HEEHEELARIOUS!
> 
> I don't know how either of you two can carry out any of that with all the stand up requests that you two must get.
> 
> ...



I figure 500 grinners so good luck pink boy.

griff


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

coolhandluke said:


> where do you guys buy your used traps. or do you just buy new? I have been looking in my area and haven't found hardly anything, I ran across a deal a little while ago, but nothing since, I have been scrounging ebay.


Convention (especially before Saturday).

There used to be deals on Ebay, but now you usually see used go for more than new.

If you get up that way, Ralph DeGeise at J&K Fur often has used gear around. He's in Whittemore. I'd call him.

Craig's List- you have to be lucky and quick-to beat Joe and Dennis! :lol:

John


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've been getting an itch lately to set traps. I've seen a half dozen reds the past two weeks, one in the front yard. I planted a half acre of brassica and oats in the front yard about a week ago and it has since turned into a red fox playground and toilet.


----------



## coolhandluke (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been scanning ebay, I figured if I could get #2s or 3's for 5 bucks each or less used then it was a good deal, I just bought a 1/2 dozen #3 offset bridgers all set up for coyotes for 48 bucks.


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

I leave tomorrow to scout my eastern UP line. I bought more traps this past weekend at the OSTA convention. I also got 40 pounds of flake wax. When I get home from the Kinross show this weekend I will only have 28 days left to count down.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

28 days????

The math doesn't add up. Even in the UP the trapping season (at least the one that really matters  ) doesn't open until the 25th of October! That's 38 days after Kinross! :cheeky-sm

Oh I forgot- you trap those stinky flea buses! Gosh, some guys will do anything to go trapping!

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Oh I forgot- you trap those stinky flea buses! Gosh, some guys will do anything to go trapping! John


 This is the first year I haven't put 30 some groundhogs in the freezer. I think I have 1! Lol

But I've replaced the 30 groundhogs with 30 brown rats I caught in Berkely around the neighborhood. The perfect flea bus bait. I can hardly wait to hang the first flea bus in the garage at the property. Haha





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Dog-Catcher said:


> I leave tomorrow to scout my eastern UP line. I bought more traps this past weekend at the OSTA convention. I also got 40 pounds of flake wax. When I get home from the Kinross show this weekend I will only have 28 days left to count down.


Maybe you won't see this if you are gone north but I will be at Kinross Friday morning with my yorkie. If you see me we could talk a little coyote trapping.

Jim


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Stop by our booth , Ausable Lures, and we'll talk! Dave left yesterday but I'm not heading north until Thursday.


----------

